# magged reels



## jwilly (Dec 18, 2013)

Thinking about purchasing my first casting reel. It will be a replacement for my battle 8000, used specifically for land based shark fishing. 
As im a total newb to casting reels, it definitely needs a mag. I know avet and accurate both have models with mags....who else offers this? Not afraid to spend a little more to get a reel that can handle the big boys and will hopefully last years.

Thanks everyone


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I have an Akios 757 CTM that is magged and had centrifugal brakes and love it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jwilly said:


> Thinking about purchasing my first casting reel. It will be a replacement for my battle 8000, used specifically for land based shark fishing.
> As im a total newb to casting reels, it definitely needs a mag. I know avet and accurate both have models with mags....who else offers this? Not afraid to spend a little more to get a reel that can handle the big boys and will hopefully last years.
> 
> Thanks everyone


What's your budget for the reel ?

Factory-magged reels can cover a wide price range, from $150 +/- and up.

Another option is to have another reel converted to mag braking.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

If its your first casting reel I would skip the Accurates. They are bulletproof for big fish with their dual drags but the drag levers are clunky and could get in the way. I have an older 870C 6.0 to 1 [without a mag] that is approx the size of a 7500 abu with like 23 # of drag. I would not care to cast a reel any larger or taller. It cast 25 or 30# mono well if you need that step up from 20# Casts well on my 1509. 
If you are learning get something you can slow way down and make sure to have the 1 lb refill on hand at all times.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> What's your budget for the reel ?
> 
> Factory-magged reels can cover a wide price range, from $150 +/- and up.
> 
> Another option is to have another reel converted to mag braking.


Also, what lb-test line will you be fishing ?


----------



## jwilly (Dec 18, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> Also, what lb-test line will you be fishing ?


right now, budget is pretty high. im looking at pairing this reel with either a carolina cast pro, temple fork, or maybe a mojo. I would like to have the ultimate heavy duty setup for casted shark bait for situations that are to tough to kayak baits out in. 

The reel il be replacing is loaded with 50lb braid. Id like to go up to 65 or maybe 80. I really want a reel that will supply plenty of drag and line capacity without being so bulky that i loose distance. 

Im starting to think I should stick with a large spinning.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

Avet JX or LX with MC cast. It will hold plenty of line and cast fine enough.


----------



## bcsportin (Jan 7, 2010)

Penn Squall 30 is what i use and love it, but i magged it myself.


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

You might want to look at the Release Surf Reel. It comes with a mono mag and holds 500 yards of 50 # braid and has 30 pounds of drag. It should be available in mid January. It cost $300. Google Release Reels or contact Ryan White at Hatteras Jacks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tyrosurfcaster said:


> You might want to look at the Release Surf Reel. It comes with a mono mag and holds 500 yards of 50 # braid and has 30 pounds of drag. It should be available in mid January. It cost $300. Google Release Reels or contact Ryan White at Hatteras Jacks.


Not sure if this is a factory mag or not. If it's one of Ryan's mag jobs it works but not a huge fan of the ascetics or the giant knob for a fishing reel.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Bait casters in general are not designed for shark fishing. Look at the size of the reel,
it fits in the palm of your hand. Look at the species you're targeting. Set the drag properly
and stay with in the manufacturers rating and now you're in A long grueling battle. Or
it's A break off because you're getting spooled.
But then there's braid. The braid has A 40 or 50 pound breaking strength. If you blow up
the reel in mid-flight. All of the bells and whistles inside the reel is going to get thrown
out of whack. My recommendation to you for A beach sharking bait caster is A _*Penn 535 GS*_
and always remember and be prepared. YOU'RE GOING TO BREAK THE REEL! 
LOL, I'm still trying to find A reel that I can't break.  Just fix it after. It's A little piece of nothing.


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

The release surf will be a factory magged reel


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

tyrosurfcaster said:


> The release surf will be a factory magged reel


Anybody got a LINK to more info on these new "Release" fishing reels ?

Thanks !


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

castingsfun said:


> Bait casters in general are not designed for shark fishing. Look at the size of the reel,
> it fits in the palm of your hand. Look at the species you're targeting. Set the drag properly
> and stay with in the manufacturers rating and now you're in A long grueling battle. Or
> it's A break off because you're getting spooled.
> ...


Thats why you set your drag and use a decent reel, sharpnoses sure are fun on a bass reel but when it comes to it i break out the 12/0 and tell em to come on with it


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Daiwa Shv 40 or 50 with brake blocks and no issues. They are a tank and practically indestructible. Once set up correctly, they cast as well as anything with mags. Not to mention the drags are outstanding


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

http://www.releasereels.com/products/conventional/surf.html


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tyrosurfcaster said:


> http://www.releasereels.com/products/conventional/surf.html


That is a HJ standard mono mag kit. The knob will move in and out with adjustment. When full off the knob will stick out of the side +-1/4" farther. Like I said, it does work but very cumbersome and easy to move when fishing/casting.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Fish Hunter said:


> Daiwa Shv 40 or 50 with brake blocks and no issues. They are a tank and practically indestructible. Once set up correctly, they cast as well as anything with mags. Not to mention the drags are outstanding


What he said

Mags are for *** who can't cast

Real Sharkers use centrifugal brakes and have been doing so for forty years on the OBX

If you can't get him in with an ABU 10000 perhaps you should let him be.......


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

AbuMike said:


> That is a HJ standard mono mag kit. The knob will move in and out with adjustment. When full off the knob will stick out of the side +-1/4" farther. Like I said, it does work but very cumbersome and easy to move when fishing/casting.


Mike,

How are the mags on the and casting on the Akios Shuttle?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Garboman said:


> What he said
> 
> Mags are for *** who can't cast
> 
> ...


Garbo i know theres gotta be some good storys youve got stored up about why the biggest reel used should be an abu 10000......lets hear eem


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tyrosurfcaster said:


> Mike,
> 
> How are the mags on the and casting on the Akios Shuttle?


There great, work a bit too well for most. The knob is click adjust and stationary, only the mag carrier moves.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a Pen 990 i purchased in the i980's. It's a mag drive, but i do not use the mag setting. Educated thumb is the best to use.I have couht sharks up to 100 lb to 150 lb with this reel.I use 30lb test on her. Great reel. unfortunatly they don't make it no more. See if you can find a used one.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*


Garboman said:



Mags are for *** who can't cast

Click to expand...

**I'd love to see you make that comment over on the Distance Casting Forum . . . LOL ! ! !*


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> *I'd love to see you make that comment over on the Distance Casting Forum . . . LOL ! ! !*


If one of the Mods wants to move my comments over to the Distance Casting Forum they have my permission but Tommy does not like a lot of controversy over there beyond what occurs naturally, we can have a skunk down to determine who the **** really is.....

The Distance casting forum is just that Distance Casting, The distance casters are standing on typically a mostly dry and level field of grass and casting is done mostly during daylight hours so you can fiddle all you want with your knobby mag adjustment to fine tune your reel to get a few more yards flight time

This thread is about casting baits for Sharks from the beach which is typically done at night and if you do it for long enough and mess with them Sharks for years and years, you are at least in my mind anyway ..........definitely not a ******

If you have a centrifugal reel once you have selected the proper brake setup you are set, you do not have to adjust the mag, you and your educated thumb just chuck out the bait

I have a few 525Mag reels and they cast great, they are also a pain in the **** as you have to carefully check the slider each time you cast, so at night if I plan in standing on the beach in the Dark they stay in the Truck and I use Daiwas or Abus


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Mags are for *** who can't cast


Yeah, they're just a dumb idea that will never catch on. 



Garboman said:


> Real Sharkers use centrifugal brakes and have been doing so for forty years on the OBX.


Formula One cars used to be normally aspirated, too. What's your point? 

By "real sharkers", of course, you mean only the people that you know, and who agree with you, correct?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Yeah, they're just a dumb idea that will never catch on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solid I spent some years amongst the Real Sharkers back in the 1970's-1980's when it was not unusual to have OBX Critters of the Night strip your 16/0 Penn reel of all and I mean all of **** the 130 pound Dacron on the reel. 

They did not bother casting baits as how far can you chuck the head off a 50 pound Yellow Fin Tuna anyway? You either put the bait out there with a Boat (Only Kayaks in those days were driven by Eskimos and the Eskimos did not fish Rodanthe) or bagged your bait out on an offshore wind with a couple thirty gallon hefty bags for floatation off the end of the old Jennettes or Avon Pier (Only Piers on OBX that did not prohibit Shark Fishing in those days, if you were a local you could Shark Fish off of Nags Head Pier or Rodanthe but if you were a Tourist they called the Law, Avalon and Kitty Hawk Pier called the Law on everyone who Shark Fished local or not). 

Turtle People put an end to the Hefty bags said the Turtles mistook the trash bags for something Tasty.....I personally think the Turtles were smarter than that but they made bagging out a crime, and with increased city ordinances against Shark Fishing folks switched to casting baits and the Drum Fishermen get the Sharks as unintended by catch

My Point is to* keep it simple *and if people do not agree with me this is America and it is their right and some people such as your self see it as your obligation

I will try to make it my *New Years vow *not to give any more advice based upon my Life's experiences

Mags have their place but as far as I see it why have some brute with large pectorals trash your $250 Avet or $300 Accurate when you can get the job done for $120 with a Daiwa SL50SHV and have less problems especially if you are new to the game as the original poster implied

I release all Sharks and have released several thousand or more Sharks big enough to bite your hand clean off but what do I know?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You sharkers would have loved to be at the Point this morning saw three Threshers 12' or better, they beached a 400 pound whale that had bites all over. Saw one miss a black duck and the duck flew off his head & four guys where flounder fishing with a 12 footer in the pond behind them and they didn't notice. I wish I could have gotten a picture of that!


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Trust us, we know how t works.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

castingsfun said:


> Trust us, we know how t works.


That must be the old Asbestos Drag Washers . . . I don't think Carbon ones would smoke like that.


----------

